# Sahara is in town! (Lava floor, street-art wall)



## Jokesie (Apr 24, 2020)

*Sahara** is on Arkham Island!!*

_Come one, come all!_ I have Sahara trapped at my airport! 

Rugs Available:
Large: Blue Kilim-style carpet (pictured)
Med: Simple medium blue mat (Dark navy blue)
Small: Oval entrance mat (purple braid)

Wallpaper: Street-art wallpaper
Flooring: Lava Flooring (it moves!)

*Entrance fee is 50k Bells, or 1 NMT! *

I will be taking 1 person at a time.
Comment with how you want to pay, I'll like your comment to let you know I've seen it, and when it's your turn I'll send you a Dodo code!  Leave via the airport please!
Also pay before talking to Sahara please  I don't want to have to end the session...

(Btw, it's raining on and off in my town, so feel free to bring a raincoat or umbrella lol)


----------



## Jokesie (Apr 24, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Tys1 (Apr 24, 2020)

I can pay bells


----------



## Jokesie (Apr 24, 2020)

One more bump before I close down for a bit! (Will reopen later if someone comments)


----------



## O O M F W A Q U I (Apr 24, 2020)

Would like to stop by if you're still open ^^


----------



## Hungryyy (Apr 24, 2020)

Can I visit? Would love to have that lava floor


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 24, 2020)

Omg can I visit

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

I’ll pay in bells

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

Sent u pm


----------



## Jokesie (Apr 24, 2020)

[Closed until later - comment if interested and I'll message you when/if I open again!]


----------

